# Horrifying experience



## droidx (Nov 30, 2007)

http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow that took me by surprise!! I jumped out of my chair, thank you for that. hahaha.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

What a surprise !!! Really great!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going to go check my blood pressure after that experience. You are totally wicked.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey DroidX I enjoyed this post so much that I forwarded the link to my brother and sister at their workplace. Won't they be surprised.


----------



## RedRox (Nov 30, 2007)

I was waiting for something like that to happen. I hate that kind of anticipation, its like waiting for someone to flick you with something!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah my heart was racing after I watched it.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh, i hate these things! my guard was already up, because i've seen something like this before! oh, darn, but these things get me everytime!


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice... liked it!


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

Hehehe good one. Always be warry of posts that ask you to concentrate or look really hard at something. Usually there is a trick up their sleeve. I guess the feeling of falling would be people falling out of their chairs!!! Awesome droidx.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

good one .. knew it was comming LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that was great! i wasn't expecting it. one time at the beauty shop i was doing a lady 75 years of age and after i put her under the dryer, i pulled up my emails, my sister had sent me an email halloween card where you watch a sweet cat who did that at the end. the lady and i about had heart failure. she did live though. my sister that is, and the lady as well.


----------

